# control panel on tribute 550



## sheppyboy

Hi Grumpyman

In one of the posts, oldenstar said you supplied him with a copy of the instructions for the control panel to the 550 tribute. Is it possible you could let me have a copy please.

Regards sheppyboy


----------



## 105109

*control panel instructions*

Hello Grumpyman,

me too please!

Thanks in anticipation,

Jacobite


----------



## Bernies

Hi Jakobite where about are you in Scotland we have a Tribute 550 we live in Kirkcaldy. I could arrange to met you if your not to ar away.

Bernie :lol: :lol:


----------



## 99431

I've got a 2006 Trigano Tribute. The Nordelettronica handbook covers the control panels NE154 & NE152. If this is any use, I could scan the relevant bits and e-mail them to you.

Jon


----------



## 105109

*control panel instructions*

Thank you very much for the offer of the instructions, Bernies has very kindly emailed them to me already.

Jacobite


----------



## grumpyman

Sorry been buisy but appears all sorted now one suggestion a PM if you want something particular from a member as they may not read the post. :wink:


----------



## fridgeman

bit late on the reply,is it too late to ask a favour for someone to email me a set of instruction for our 650? cheers.


----------



## bigbobw1

*Handbook control panel*

Any chance of a copy of the instructions for the control panel on Trigano Tribute..........PLEASE!!!


----------



## MikeNewth

*(rather later) Any Chance of a copy for me ,please.*

We have a 2004 550 which works well. On a recent trip a red light to the right of the control panel came on. The symbol looks a bit like a flattened oval with a couple of brackets round it. Taking it to be "waste tank full" I emptied both toilet and grey water (neither full or anything like it) but the light stays on!

I'd really appreciate a copy of the control panel manual - I've been through what we have and get no reference to this light.

many Thanks

mike


----------



## t2000

*tribby 550*

Hi mike make the same request on TRIBBY.CO.UK very helpful people,


----------

